# General > Politics >  Our NHS

## piratelassie

Give the Tory gov. enough time the NHS is finished. This is not scare mongering it is obvious. If we want to save OUR NHS then we MUST separate from London rule and finance our own,--------or we too wee, too poor and too stupid. If you think we are, then your in denial.

----------


## Bystander1

NHS Scotland has been under control of the Scottish Gubiement for at least the past 10 years so what has London rule got to do with it ?.

----------


## golach

NHS Scotland has been in the control of the SNP for a long time, maybe that's why it's broken, what has Westminster got to do with it ?

----------


## piratelassie

Health is devolved and spending is controlled by the Scottish Government (not the SNP get it right) but the amount that can be spent is decided  by the Barnet formula which in turn is decided by Westminster. Why would anybody be happy to let someone else decide how your finances are spent unless you don't trust yourself.

----------


## golach

The SNP are the Scottish Government at the moment, so it's all up to them, they broke the Scottish Health service, and Education, and the Police, not to mention the Fire Service, all under their control, they have the money, get them to spend it properly, and not £60 million on a stupid "Named Person" scheme that has been deemed ileagal by the Supreme Court.

----------


## Fulmar

Yes, I agree, health is completely devolved and now, the SNP are carrying out this so called 'consultation' on Indie 2 and both that and any future referendum will cost an enormous amount of money which should be being spent on public services.
When will the Scottish Government actually take responsibility for running Scotland and its economy?

----------


## piratelassie

You people know very well the SNP gov. are doing a very good job of governing Scotland, the votes cast prove their popularity. You may not agree with what they are doing but just slagging them is counterproductive. Come and join us.

----------


## Fulmar

It is not slagging them off; it is raising valid areas of concern which, to quote your words back 'you may not agree with what they are doing'.....No, as it happens, I don't.

----------


## tonkatojo

I gave up attempting to fathom "piratelassie" a while back and concluded it does not matter how many times she is proven wrong she comes back with yet another piece of verbal written rubbish, try and ignore her and she will get the message eventually, I hope.

----------


## bekisman

> You people know very well the SNP gov. are doing a very good job of governing Scotland, the votes cast prove their popularity. You may not agree with what they are doing but just slagging them is counterproductive. Come and join us.


"A very good job"??? this came out just 7 hours ago (two hours before you wrote your comment - did you miss it?"

"Some public services in Scotland  could be facing budget cuts of almost a fifth over the next four years,  according to a study by economic forecasters. The Fraser of  Allander Institute said its "worst case scenario" was a £1.6bn cut - 6% -  to the Scottish government's overall budget by 2020/21. Even under more optimistic scenarios, the Scottish budget is still projected to fall in real terms.

The institute also predicted the grant given to councils could be cut by £1bn.And  it warned that cuts to local services were likely to become  increasingly apparent in the years ahead unless there was "radical  reform". Full story in link!!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...iness-37347990

----------


## piratelassie

Radical reform is drastically required but it won,t come from WMin. The cuts are being imposed BECAUSE of WMin. What part of that do you lot not understand, give me strength. Tonkatojo you have your say, I,ll have mine.

----------


## bekisman

Anyone, please what planet is this one on?

----------


## golach

> Radical reform is drastically required but it won,t come from WMin. The cuts are being imposed BECAUSE of WMin. What part of that do you lot not understand, give me strength. Tonkatojo you have your say, I,ll have mine.


But piratelassie get your facts right, the SNP has broken Scotland, can you not see that?

----------


## bekisman

> You people know very well the SNP gov. are doing a very good job of governing Scotland, the votes cast prove their popularity. You may not agree with what they are doing but just slagging them is counterproductive. Come and join us.


Oh Dear "Retail sales in Scotland fell again  last month with non-food sales dropping 3.7% compared with August 2015,  according to monthly figures.Clothing and footwear sales were  "sluggish", despite average weather and back to school purchases, the  Scottish Retail Consortium (SRC) and KPMG said."
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotlan...iness-37354549

----------


## piratelassie

Golach if you think Scotland is broken I'd like your opinion on Britain

----------


## rob murray

Ok your assuming an indy scotland would be able to finance an adequate NHS, so you tell us how this is going to happen, given GER figures and a flat lining economy, never mind the fact that you dont know what "austerity"   measures would be imposed on an indy EU member state ( Scotland ) by the European Central bank who would be defact rulers of Scotland and can over rule any governments programmes.............just look at Greece. In any case save your breath, there will be no indy 2, things are to tight to call and Ms Sturgeon is ultra cautious unlike the gambling Salmon, she knows if she is allowed to hold one and fails, indy is off the agenda, possibly for ever.

----------


## piratelassie

OK I asked for your opinion on a broken Britain, conviently not a word. You appear to be a signed up member of the too wee, too poor and too stupid brigade, why knock Scotland at every opportunity? Do you not like living here?

----------


## piratelassie

Incidently GERS figures are based on a W Min. run economy not a Scottish based one.  Also did you know for example whisky produced in Scotland but SHIPPED abroad from an English port is deemed to be an English product for the purposes of such figures. Wake up.

----------


## golach

> Golach if you think Scotland is broken I'd like your opinion on Britain


I think Great Britain are doing very well at the Olympics and the Paralymics, Well done Team GB

----------


## rob murray

> OK I asked for your opinion on a broken Britain, conviently not a word. You appear to be a signed up member of the too wee, too poor and too stupid brigade, why knock Scotland at every opportunity? Do you not like living here?


To answer your insulting garbage ( as thats all you post ) 

1 Britain is not broken / look at Scotland and its great is it ?
2 You said it we are to wee / poor to make a break within the immediate future even your leader knows this, unless your deluded and would prefer abject poverty as long as you got your way poor and impoverished in a free scotland
3 Im not stupid nor were the 55% : why dont you people accept democratic outputs ?
4 Im scottish born and bred, I love Scotland but hold brainwashed reality deniers like yourself in total contempt
5 You definitely are a signed up member of the too stupid brigade

Over and out

----------


## rob murray

> Incidently GERS figures are based on a W Min. run economy not a Scottish based one.  Also did you know for example whisky produced in Scotland but SHIPPED abroad from an English port is deemed to be an English product for the purposes of such figures. Wake up.


One word...OIL ? Not Scotlands fault that prices have fallen and the industry is on its knees but it is, hence indy 1 financial case destroyed and indy2 financial case isnt there hence no immediate indy 2 vote. If the economy was strong sturgeon would be serious about indy 2 not back peddling.

----------


## rob murray

> Incidently GERS figures are based on a W Min. run economy not a Scottish based one.  Also did you know for example whisky produced in Scotland but SHIPPED abroad from an English port is deemed to be an English product for the purposes of such figures. Wake up.


There will 100% not be an indy 2, so wake u, your stuck with rUK  unless you resort to a violent uprising and fight for independence...but somehow cant see that can you ?

----------


## piratelassie

Rob, you and me both are being conned by the British establishment for it's own selfish interest. If you don't or can't believe that then why oh why are they so so keen to hold on to us. We are a big asset to a UK. or maybe they list love us or want to keep trident. Good bye.

----------


## rob murray

> Rob, you and me both are being conned by the British establishment for it's own selfish interest. If you don't or can't believe that then why oh why are they so so keen to hold on to us. We are a big asset to a UK. or maybe they list love us or want to keep trident. Good bye.


Cos 55% of UK citizens voted to stay UK citizens thats why, and  Id bet the vast majority of english folk would be glad to see the back of us after all the noise and shouting / grievance politics by the SNP. The cons being perpetrated by the SNP are a lot larger than the rUK con merchants, how can a country argue for independence only to hand it right back over to unelected EU bureaucrats and the EU central bank ( dominated by Germany ) where is the sense in that ????

----------


## piratelassie

Our own seat at Europe's top table, not represented by some uninterested south of the border MP and 100% use of the single market which we will lose if we are stuck with our southern neighbours

----------


## bekisman

Yougov latest: _"Support for the union is buttressed by the fact that 43% of those who  voted to Remain in the EU last month want Scotland to stay in the UK  after Brexit. 
_
_The results are mirrored when Scots were asked about access to the  single market. Here, 40% would rather Scotland remained in a United  Kingdom that lost access to the single market compared to 34% who would  prefer to leave the UK and retain access to the single market. Inevitably, some will suggest that the high-water mark of Scottish  independence has now passed, especially as it was thought that leaving  the EU might persuade “No” voters to change their minds and vote against  the union"
_Not looking good piratelassie, maybe it's YOU that should join US!

----------


## sids

> Golach if you think Scotland is broken I'd like your opinion on Britain


It's only cracked.

----------


## rob murray

> Our own seat at Europe's top table, not represented by some uninterested south of the border MP and 100% use of the single market which we will lose if we are stuck with our southern neighbours


Excuse me, we have SCOTTISH MEPS's who represent us and do you honestly think the EU / European Central Bank will, given current deficits, cut Scotland some slack...wise up the European Central Bank call the important shots over finances all else is window dressing

----------


## piratelassie

I could post numbers and figures too, it's who's you choose to post,and hell would freeze over before I'd join your lot, the 3 too's as people of your mind set known.

----------


## Fulmar

Known by whom? It seems to me that you are the only one who ever says this and it's not something I've heard in common parlance! However, please do post the numbers and figures for us all to see.

----------


## rob murray

> I could post numbers and figures too, it's who's you choose to post,and hell would freeze over before I'd join your lot, the 3 too's as people of your mind set known.


What do you mean ? no one is asking you to join anything, and what figures are you on about, whats the 3 too's ?  I know nowt is going to change, no indy2, no EU absolutely nowt as Sturgeon wont chance anything less than a guaranteed 60% and she's miles of that,  live with it as you seem very bitter that your not getting your own way.

Did we or did we not vote on independence and the people voted no 55%  an almost 10% majority ? Respect the democratic process no means no.

----------


## rob murray

> I could post numbers and figures too, it's who's you choose to post,and hell would freeze over before I'd join your lot, the 3 too's as people of your mind set known.


Well there is a precedent for a small, romantic country, surrounded by hundreds of islands, perched on the extremity of Europe, with a stganat ecoomy and high levels of public spending  seeking membership of the EU: Greece.

----------


## golach

> Incidently GERS figures are based on a W Min. run economy not a Scottish based one.  Also did you know for example whisky produced in Scotland but SHIPPED abroad from an English port is deemed to be an English product for the purposes of such figures. Wake up.


Did you know that 90% of Scotch Whisky brands are all foreign owned , predominantly Japanese , so guess where the profits go?

----------


## sids

> Did you know that 90% of Scotch Whisky brands are all foreign owned , predominantly Japanese , so guess where the profits go?


Do you ever suspect that Piratelassie does their profits no harm at all?

----------


## bekisman

> Our own seat at Europe's top table, not represented by some uninterested south of the border MP and 100% use of the single market which we will lose if we are stuck with our southern neighbours


Latest MORI Poll:_ "The Scottish Conservative leader's net satisfaction sits at +31, 17  points ahead of the First Minister on +14. The Prime Minister finds  herself out in front of the SNP chief too, leading Sturgeon by two  points on net satisfaction, at +16."_ 'South of the border' shows Mrs May is even more popular! Good grief! is that really Ruth who's 17 (SEVENTEEN) points ahead of Nicola? YEP.. Oh dear, oh dear...

----------


## orkneycadian

> NHS Scotland has been in the control of the SNP for a long time, maybe that's why it's broken, what has Westminster got to do with it ?


Looks like the eye is still off the ball.... 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020...cord-high/amp/

----------


## Corky Smeek

"Don't it always seem to go that you don't know what you've got till its gone".  Joni Mitchell - Big Yellow Taxi.

The other day I saw some comments from NHS Scotland workers talking about their experiences. The most common issue raised and the one they said had the largest impact upon their job satisfaction and general well-being was the NHS constantly being talked down; described as being in crisis or being broken.

They found it utterly dispiriting to find that their efforts not only went unrecognised but were constantly undermined by the MSM trying to make political points by turning every issue, however small, that they can find into a crisis.

We are extraordinarily lucky to have NHS Scotland looking after us.  It is easily the best performing NHS out of the 4.  I'm afraid anyone who says otherwise is just being deliberately mischievous.  I wonder why!!

----------


## orkneycadian

Maybe with their new found extra time, they could do something about the state of health services in Scotland? 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotla...itics-51378669

----------

